

Introducing the Google Ajax language translation API - bdfh42
http://googleajaxsearchapi.blogspot.com/2008/03/introducing-ajax-language-api-tools-for.html

======
axod
Very cool :) I just integrated it into a test version of Mibbit (IRC
client)...

<http://media.mibbit.com/translate.png>

(Source on the right, auto translation on the left client)

Have to checkout privacy and things like that, but it seems to work pretty
well.

Now I can go in a russian language channel and have a clue what's going on :)

~~~
technoguyrob
Wow, you created Mibbit? Props to you, I use it all the time. I don't use a
desktop client, and firing up Chatzilla can be annoying as I have a bunch of
auto-server and channel joins that take a while to load up (useful for more
regular IRC use, but not so much to check a quick channel). I was going to
make myself a basic AJAX/Comet web IRC client, but then I found Mibbit, and
life became good. :-)

~~~
axod
hehe thanks :) Glad it's becoming useful for people. Still a ton of work -
logging, scripting, open API, skins, etc etc But these things all take time eh

------
stillmotion
Wow, I was just working with a client on internationalization, but Google's
API was for research purposes only. I'm so excited!

